# Fire TV & TV Stick upgrades coming



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone else see these announcements about upcoming updates?

The Stick is now going work in hotel rooms!
The TV will support bluetooth headphones!

from DroidLife

from CNET


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the bluetooth headphone especially.  At home it's not a big deal, I have wireless headphones, but when we go to San Diego, I don't bring the headphones.

Though the WiFi in San Diego doesn't stream well enough to use the WiFi...

Betsy


----------

